# MCU: Thor vs Hulkbuster



## PDQ (May 7, 2015)

Location: Hulkbuster vs Hulk
Mindset: IC
Distance: 50m


----------



## FireEel (May 7, 2015)

Depends.

If Tony gets a good grip on Thor and doesn't let up, he could pummel Thor into unconsciousness.

If Thor goes out for the kill, and fights carefully (e.g. downing any replacement parts, using his hammer rather than fists), he would win.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (May 7, 2015)

Surely Thor is smart enough to try to take down Veronica and then move on to doing the same to the Hulkbuster, right? 

I mean unlike The Hulk he's not a raging lunatic (as he was in _that _fight), he actually has some intelligence to back it up. Though you know that Tony very likely has contingencies in place _just in case_ The Hulk got near Veronica otherwise it'd be a glaring flaw.

And the Hulkbuster being damaged by a _seriously enraged Hulk_ doesn't necessarily mean that Thor could damage it. I'd give it to Tony more times than I would Thor, though it's by no means clear cut.


----------



## Deer Lord (May 7, 2015)

As we've seen in avengers, using lightning is going to backfire on thor
you do not want to supercharge hulkbuster to 400%.

If this fight takes place in AoU with prior knowledge however it would be close...
I think I'd favor hulkbuster in a straight up mele mash.


----------



## Rivers (May 7, 2015)

If Thor can trip up the Hulkbuster and then place Mjolnir on top of his chest...he wins.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 7, 2015)

Hulk would have wrecked the Hulkbuster normally and Thor is >hulk

he is

1. faster
2. smaller
3. stronger
4. longer ranged
5. smarter

there's no way Tony can win this


----------



## B Rabbit (May 8, 2015)

Hulk beat the crap out of the Hulk Buster.

Only reason he won was because he punched Hulk as he was calming down.


----------



## Monna (May 8, 2015)

nightbringer said:


> Hulk would have wrecked the Hulkbuster normally and Thor is >hulk
> 
> he is
> 
> ...


is he really stronger


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 8, 2015)

Jane said:


> is he really stronger



His feats in that area are much better at least and Hulk hasn't really proven itself to be worthy of the kind of scaling required to beat that.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 8, 2015)

B Rabbit said:


> Hulk beat the crap out of the Hulk Buster.
> 
> Only reason he won was because he punched Hulk as he was calming down.



Also this.

The Hulkbuster was hugely underwhelming

unlike the comic books stacking armour like that apparently doesn't net you one solid bit of durability, in the MCU the hulkbuster is the same durability the entire way through, it's just thicker so there's more stuff to get through.

Hulk tears through it like paper, Tony has to use up quite a lot of replacement parts just to maintain level ground with the Hulk, meanwhile the Hulk was almost completely unphased by everything Tony threw at him.


----------



## Qinglong (May 8, 2015)

Well he managed to knock out a tooth before starting to profusely apologize


----------



## Warlordgab (May 8, 2015)

nightbringer said:


> His feats in that area are much better at least and Hulk hasn't really proven itself to be worthy of the kind of scaling required to beat that.



It's not enough to say Thor > Hulk given The Hulk was the one dominating most of their fight in the first film


----------



## Qinglong (May 8, 2015)

Warlordgab said:


> It's not enough to say Thor > Hulk given The Hulk was the one dominating most of their fight in the first film



Hulk wasn't quite dominating most of the fight, even without his hammer Thor dodged his initial blow and tried to talk him down which is when he got a free hit in to his midsection, after Thor chose to use Mjolnir he started losing and despite his rage couldn't even budge Mjolnir


Going for the chokehold was pretty clear mistake though


----------



## Velocity (May 8, 2015)

The problem with the Hulkbuster is that nothing indicates it's made of a material tougher than what Stark normally has - and while Thor can't rip it apart with his bare hands like Hulk can, we've seen he can easily bend and break it. I'd even argue Mjolnir would go right through Hulkbuster and one of the advantages Hulkbuster had against Hulk was that Hulk can't fly. Thor can.

Besides, do you see Hulkbuster surviving the hit Thor dished out on that flying Sokovian city? He might not have vaporised the entire island like I first thought, but he still basically levelled the city atop it.



Jane said:


> is he really stronger



Of course. In Age of Ultron, we saw what Thor's physical strength was really capable of. Thor struck the floating city, creating massive cracks that ran all the way from the centre of the city to the very edges that pretty much levelled the entire city itself, then it exploded afterwards.

While Thor can't be credited entirely for the latter since Stark was the one who prevented the energy from the vibranium engine having anywhere to go but back inside itself, which means Thor ignited the explosion but didn't vaporise the floating city himself, the former is something we can indeed credit to him. In fact, we should since Friday - Stark's backup AI - even said Thor could crack the island but not vaporise it.

So yeah... Thor levelled a city. Let's see Hulk do that.


----------



## Warlordgab (May 8, 2015)

Qinglong said:


> Hulk wasn't quite dominating most of the fight, even without his hammer Thor dodged his initial blow and tried to talk him down which is when he got a free hit in to his midsection, after Thor chose to use Mjolnir he started losing and despite his rage couldn't even budge Mjolnir
> 
> 
> Going for the chokehold was pretty clear mistake though



I still don't buy it

The films triy to make Hulk look as the strongest of the team; "is it code green?"

In fact, while Loki can hold his own against Thor, Hulk simply smashed and defeated Loki in mere seconds; "Puny god"

So, you need to show something a little bit more solid to say Thor is stronger than Hulk in the MCU


----------



## Velocity (May 8, 2015)

Warlordgab said:


> In fact, while Loki can hold his own against Thor, Hulk simply smashed and defeated Loki in mere seconds; "Puny god"



In the words of Thor himself...

"You should know that when we fought each other in the past, I did so with a glimmer of hope that my brother was still in there somewhere. That hope no longer exists to protect you. You betray me, and I will kill you."

Basically, Loki only ever held his own against Thor because Thor was holding back. You can't really use anything in the first Avengers film as a statement for Thor's strength because not only was he heavily nerfed in that film (he can't even make Cap budge behind his shield but a grenade launcher in Winter Soldier sends Cap flying?), but because he spent most of the film holding back. He didn't want to kill Iron Man, he didn't want to kill Hulk and he didn't want to kill Loki.

In fact, the only time we see him do anything even remotely serious he wipes out a huge chunk of the Chitauri army with one bolt of lightning.


----------



## Punchsplosion (May 8, 2015)

Warlordgab said:


> I still don't buy it
> 
> The films triy to make Hulk look as the strongest of the team; "is it code green?"
> 
> ...



A.)  Thor doesn't really want to hurt Loki in that movie.  See: Every conversation the two have together or how he defends Loki to the Avengers.

B.)  Hulk caught Loki monologuing and instantly slammed him out.  Thor could ragdoll the fuck out of Loki if he choose to.  He doesn't because.....See:  Reason A.


----------



## Warlordgab (May 8, 2015)

Ok, you guys win Thor > Hulk in the MCU (although I still don't buy it)

Well, if we take that into consideration, Thor defeats the Hulkbuster with little effort


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (May 8, 2015)

Warlordgab said:


> I still don't buy it
> 
> The films triy to make Hulk look as the strongest of the team; "is it code green?"
> 
> ...



Thor can't beat hulk close up. But if thor keeps his distance he could beat him. Hulk vs loki was close up. Having said that, thor did a lot better against hulk close up than loki did when they fought in the same movie.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (May 8, 2015)

Thor being able to beat Hulk is far from unheard of. I don't know why anyone would be surprised by the idea.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (May 8, 2015)

I could buy Thor being more powerful overall with the rest of his abilities taken into account, but I find it really hard to believe that they'd make him physically stronger or more durable than the Hulk.


----------



## Warlordgab (May 8, 2015)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> I could buy Thor being more powerful overall with the rest of his abilities taken into account, but I find it really hard to believe that they'd make him physically stronger or more durable than the Hulk.



Now this is something far more reasonable given what we saw in the MCU films; Thor wasn't capable of physically defeating the Hulk, and I've seen no proof of him being able to beat Hulk in strength

Thor's only advantage over both the Hulk and the Hulkbuster is his magical prowess


----------



## Qinglong (May 8, 2015)

The Hulkbuster wasn't as strong as hulk was to begin with, he was tearing through it and only got KO'd after he started calming down.


----------



## Warlordgab (May 8, 2015)

Qinglong said:


> The Hulkbuster wasn't as strong as hulk was to begin with, he was tearing through it and only got KO'd after he started calming down.



Then I'll correct: "Thor's only advantage over the Hulk is his magical prowess"

Thor's advantages over the Hulkbuster are both his physical and magical prowess. Better?


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (May 8, 2015)

In the Thor vs Hulk battle, there are some things which I think definitely need to be taken into account. Thor, without Mjolnir, managed to fight on somewhat even ground with the Hulk, for at least some of the fight. When he actually was hitting Hulk with Mjolnir, IIRC he definitely felt it.

All of this while Thor was essentially not trying to kill Hulk or anything.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 8, 2015)

> ut I find it really hard to believe that they'd make him physically stronger or more durable than the Hulk.



The Hulk is popular and editorial favorite plus they seem to want to station him as the strongest Avenger. Feige has said in Avengers 1 they intended Hulk to be the strongest or one of the strongest Avengers(granted this was before Vision). Tony's "We have a Hulk line" is meant to be taken as such that the Hulk is their trump card in Avengers 1. Quite a lot of casuals want Thanos vs Hulk so they seem to have done a good job of potraying him as such. The fact Hulk can be as powerful as needed with rage means him losing to someone in one movie won't stop him from stomping someone stronger than the previous bad guy in the next.

Now it's possible Thor is above base Hulk but his regen plus getting stronger means he'll catch up with sufficent rage increase and eventually surpass Thor if the latter cannot put him down physically(most likely he does not without Mjolnir added to the equation). That is one formula certain writers follow, it's one of many Thor/Hulk fight models mind you.

Durability can work as Thor being more durable and Hulk better healing to compensate but his durability should rise with his anger too.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 9, 2015)

Warlordgab said:


> It's not enough to say Thor > Hulk given The Hulk was the one dominating most of their fight in the first film



Thor was explicitly going easy on the hulk for that fight in an attempt to calm him down and ensure that his friend banner wasn't hurt during the fighting.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (May 9, 2015)

Sure, Thor was holding back against Hulk, but I see no reason why the former would be struggling to push back one of Banner's arms with both arms for no reason than straight-up physical inferiority. Hulk being physically dominant in all aspects was made clear multiple times - overall Thor may be superior, but that's only because of Mj?lnir.


----------



## B Rabbit (May 9, 2015)

Everyone wants Thor to be the strongest. 

But we all know at the end of the day if they want hope of winning against anyone they need the Hulk.


----------



## Rivers (May 9, 2015)

Physically, Thor was getting schooled by that Kursed Dark Elf.

Yet,  Hulk seems physically more superior/ferocious than that Kursed...


----------



## Kenpachi TZ (May 9, 2015)

Most of you are forgetting that Hulk's transformation on the Helicarrier was triggered out of self-preservation, *NOT* rage. Banner regained his calm up until Hawkeye blew up one of the Helicarrier engines, sending Banner and Widow through a glass window.

Thor was fighting Base Hulk. Where Hulk was physically stronger, but not so much to leave Thor unable to keep up. Once Hulk raged out from getting hit with Mjolnir, the next time we see the two, Hulk is mopping the room with Thor.

This was happening despite Thor's hammer being a few feet away, meaning that, once separated, Thor can't summon it unless he's undisturbed while doing so. Not sure if there's something in his solo movies to dispute that.

Hulkbuster wins this fight because:

Thor cannot use lightning. Lightning charges Tony's arc reactors and there's no reasonable reason why even Veronica isn't powered by one.

Mjolnir cannot KO. The Hulkbuster took blows from an enraged Hulk just fine, only breaking apart when Hulk went all DIY home repair on it with a streetlamp pole(?). There's no reason why Veronica wouldn't be composed of the same metals as (read: as durable as) Tony's Mark 7 suit from Avengers 1, which took a Mjolnir throw to the chest and was still operational.

Thor cannot summon Mjolnir under pressure. Basically, once separated, you can keep it out of the fight by applying constant pressure. Between his beams, flight and physical strength, it's not a difficult situation.



Rivers said:


> If Thor can trip up the Hulkbuster and then place Mjolnir on top of his chest...he wins.



Rogers and Stark reasoned that an elevator could carry Thor's hammer to a different floor. Doesn't make it (or the person pressing the elevator button) worthy.

Tony's wrapped in, like, 4 feet of metal, gears and circuits. He's rolling out from under it.


----------



## PDQ (May 10, 2015)

I think Thor represents a light combination of everyone's powers. He isn't as strong as Hulk, but he has energy blasts and flight like Iron Man, and fighting skills and a returning throwing weapon like Captain America(without powers he still overwhelmed SHIELD agents)

On the other hand:
Thor can't risk using lightning for risk of what happened last time he blasted Tony.
Tony's armor withstood a hit from Mjolnir.
Veronica's suit has autopilot so he can eject and reassemble if Mjolnir is placed on him.

Iron man did reasonably well without Veronica against Thor so he'd have the strength advantage with the Hulkbuster, however, if Thor stays clearheaded, his combat skills are greater.


----------



## ShadowReaper (May 10, 2015)

Thor wins more times than not. If Tony had Thorbuster, then it would have been a close fight.


----------



## AngryHeretic (May 10, 2015)

Thor really should take this. He's already proven himself strong enough to take the Hulk's punches well enough, even when holding back. 

Also keep in mind that the Hulkbuster was _losing_ in the fight against Hulk. If not for the multitude of spare parts flown in from Veronica, the Hulkbuster would have lost within the first couple minutes of the fight.


----------



## Kenpachi TZ (May 11, 2015)

Can someone remind me when Hulk busted up the Hulkbuster *with his bare hands?* In other words, through sheer brute force.

Because I remember him jamming some kind of pole in the Hulkbuster's left arm, then using leverage to shred it to pieces. And no other instance of Tony summoning spare parts.


----------



## Rivers (May 11, 2015)

AngryHeretic said:


> Thor really should take this. He's already proven himself strong enough to take the Hulk's punches well enough, even when holding back.



What punches are you talking about?


----------



## Qinglong (May 11, 2015)

[youtube]lY7Dh9Th_l0[/youtube]

1:40 he breaks Tony's grip on his arm, 2:30 Hulk is tearing through the suit with his bare hands, 2:37 Tony summons more spare parts and Hulk backhands them away seemingly destroying Veronica


----------



## Velocity (May 11, 2015)

It always looked to me like...

In terms of durability, Hulk > Thor
In terms of range, Thor > Hulk
In terms of strength, it's a little more complicated. Something like:

Lightning-enhanced Thor > enraged Hulk = Mjolnir Thor > base Hulk >= base Thor

It's worth remembering that Thor was able to send Hulk flying when hitting him with Mjolnir. Even without "charging" his blows, Thor showed he can hit just as hard as Hulk. Though he was holding back, he actually sent Hulk just as far as Hulkbuster ever did and certainly showed comparable strength to Hulk when he was busting the Hulkbuster. Considering we've seen what happens when Thor enhances his blows with lightning (flattening cities, as an example), I think its safe to say he'd oneshot Hulk if he really wanted to.


----------



## Kenpachi TZ (May 11, 2015)

Qinglong said:


> [youtube]lY7Dh9Th_l0[/youtube]
> 
> 1:40 he breaks Tony's grip on his arm, 2:30 Hulk is tearing through the suit with his bare hands, 2:37 Tony summons more spare parts and Hulk backhands them away seemingly destroying Veronica



0:24 Catches a car thrown by Hulk
0:25 Tanks a punch that plows through said car
0:29 Drags Hulk's face through the tarmac
0:38 Backhands the Hulk out the air
0:45 Tanks a hit with a street pole
1:12 Slows Hulk down with repulsor beams to complete replacing parts
1:17 Matches Hulk's punch with his own
1:24 Grabs, slams and pins Hulk to the floor
1:28 Gotosleep gotosleep gotosleep
1:47 Pins Hulk to the wall to try sleeping gas(?)
2:10 Slams Hulk with elevator
2:14 Knocks out Hulk's tooth
2:21 Tanks being hit through a building
2:25 Tanks multiple punches up a skyscraper
2:29 Picks up and slams Hulk into skyscraper
3:00 Slams Hulk into an incomplete skyscraper, dropping the entire building (with aid of 4 missiles on some floors) while missing 4 Arc Reactors pulled out of his back

Sure, let's pretend the Hulkbuster wasn't the one holding his own and even dominating that fight. 

Or that Hulk wasn't far more pissed than, as I explained, when he fought Thor.


----------



## Qinglong (May 11, 2015)

You asked for an instance of Hulk breaking the armor with his bare hands which I provided so the rest of that is irrelevant since I didn't make an argument in my post


----------



## BreakFlame (May 11, 2015)

It seemed to me that every time the Hulk and Hulkbuster directly clashed, the armor was actually physically stronger. The Hulk had the upper hand in speed and agility, which he used to a remarkably effective extent for a supposedly mindless monster, but for once he seemed outmatched in raw strength.


----------



## Tenma (May 11, 2015)

Thor wasn't trying to kill Hulk, but neither was Tony, and Tony seemed to be doing better.

Even in the Avengers. Even after he resolved to kill Loki, Loki gave him a tough fight while Hulk wiped the floor with him. I don't really buy the dozens of excuses people make for Thor to excuse his multitude of low showings.


----------



## Velocity (May 11, 2015)

Thor never tried to kill Loki. He even said as much in Dark World. If Loki put up any decent fight at all in Avengers, it was the Mind Gem buffing his stats like the Reality Gem and Power Gem did for Malekith and Ronan respectively. Still wasn't enough to allow him to beat a Thor that was holding back the entire time.

You are right, though, that Thor was nerfed pretty hard in the first Avengers movie. Even ignoring that most of the time he was holding back, everything he did was really screwed over. He somehow couldn't fry Tony's suit, couldn't make Steve budge behind his shield and his fight with Hulk was hampered by the location. Not only was he not trying to hurt Hulk, but he was also trying to avoid collateral damage because him and Hulk would otherwise bring the whole Helicarrier down with them.


----------



## Kenpachi TZ (May 11, 2015)

Qinglong said:


> You asked for an instance of Hulk breaking the armor with his bare hands which I provided so the rest of that is irrelevant since I didn't make an argument in my post



... This could have been cleared by simply clicking "Quote" on my post and singling out that sentence. 

Otherwise, your post gets taken out of context. Like I just did.


----------



## Kenpachi TZ (May 11, 2015)

Clay said:


> He somehow couldn't fry Tony's suit,



That's because Tony's armour is "circuit based" and conducted the electricity, feeding it back to his arc reactor and overcharging it.

The temperature of Thor's lightning had nothing to do with anything there.

But then again, I dunno jack shit about physics, so take that with a grain of salt.



Clay said:


> couldn't make Steve budge behind his shield



Isn't it a property of Vibranium to absorb kinetic(?) energy?

TWS proved that when Rogers jumped out of the elevator and landed on his shield without suffering any damage.

Though I wouldn't be surprised if that feature has been inconsistent.



Clay said:


> his fight with Hulk was hampered by the location. Not only was he not trying to hurt Hulk, but he was also trying to avoid collateral damage because him and Hulk would otherwise bring the whole Helicarrier down with them.



Not trying to hurt Hulk? He summoned Mjolnir and uppercut Hulk square in the face with it.

The only holding back he did was not using lightning, which he clearly needed because Hulk was mopping the floor with him until that jet got his attention.

Lightning, no matter how charged, isn't helping him here when the Hulkbuster is toting a dozen(?) arc reactors to absorb it.


----------



## Qinglong (May 11, 2015)

Kenpachi TZ said:


> ... This could have been cleared by simply clicking "Quote" on my post and singling out that sentence.
> 
> Otherwise, your post gets taken out of context. Like I just did.



Np, I was in a rush this morning when I posted


----------



## Tenma (May 12, 2015)

Clay said:


> Thor never tried to kill Loki. He even said as much in Dark World. If Loki put up any decent fight at all in Avengers, it was the Mind Gem buffing his stats like the Reality Gem and Power Gem did for Malekith and Ronan respectively. Still wasn't enough to allow him to beat a Thor that was holding back the entire time.
> 
> You are right, though, that Thor was nerfed pretty hard in the first Avengers movie. Even ignoring that most of the time he was holding back, everything he did was really screwed over. He somehow couldn't fry Tony's suit, couldn't make Steve budge behind his shield and his fight with Hulk was hampered by the location. Not only was he not trying to hurt Hulk, but he was also trying to avoid collateral damage because him and Hulk would otherwise bring the whole Helicarrier down with them.



I don't think it's so much Thor getting nerfed but rather Stark and Rogers (well, his shield, himself he is kinda crap) aren't that much weaker than him. If vibranium is anything as strong as in the comics here, it's no surprise it blocked Thor's hammer. The rocket launcher shit can be safely said to be the outlier, no way a simple rocket launcher can overpower Cap's shield in a scene that wasn't as emphasised as Thor vs Cap.

There's no real evidence Thor is that much stronger than Iron Man or Vibranium tbh, much less stronger than the Hulk. The movies pretty much portrayed it as Hull>Thor>Iron Man>Cap, and I see no reason to disagree.

While Tony did have more free rein to exercise his prowess he too had to worry about casualties, and there were some scenes where he had to save civillians in the battle, and ultimately, he did put up a better fight.


----------



## Qinglong (May 12, 2015)

IM's suit flat out said he had 400% his usual energy after Thor's lightning how does that mean IM is comparable to Thor normally?


----------



## Warlordgab (May 12, 2015)

Qinglong said:


> IM's suit flat out said he had 400% his usual energy after Thor's lightning how does that mean IM is comparable to Thor normally?



If you watch the fight before Thor supercharges Tony's suit, you'll see his repulsor blast were powerful enough to throw Thor off balance and his armor had enough physical strength to kick Thor and push him back... and that was before being supercharged

The 400% energy applies mostly to his repulsor blasts and his propulsion power


----------



## Qinglong (May 12, 2015)

Iron Man caught him off guard while he was talking to Loki and a single hit from Mjolnir sent his on board screens reeling, Thor did more damage to him than he did even with a sucker punch

EDIT: or the fact he was crushing Iron Man's gauntlet with his bare hand


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (May 12, 2015)

Why people think Thor is physically stronger than Hulk is a mystery to me, he's got more options and range but thats about it. 
But here he has a massive mobility advantage i'd say, but it'd be close.


----------



## Warlordgab (May 12, 2015)

Qinglong said:


> Iron Man caught him off guard while he was talking to Loki and a single hit from Mjolnir sent his on board screens reeling, Thor did more damage to him than he did even with a sucker punch
> 
> EDIT: or the fact he was crushing Iron Man's gauntlet with his bare hand



I find interesting how much fan bias the MCU Thor gets

Let me remind you how it went; Thor throws Mjolnir at Ironman, Ironman fires a repulsor blast that throws Thor off balance and then kicks Thor pushing him back before Thor shoots the lightning that supercharges Tony's armor

Feel free to ignore and/or disregard this in order to keep claiming Thor is physically stronger than the Hulk

Point is, the Ironman Mark VI had enough physical strength to fight Thor but not enough to overpower him


----------



## Qinglong (May 12, 2015)

Warlordgab said:


> Feel free to ignore and/or disregard this in order to keep claiming Thor is physically stronger than the Hulk



I never said he was in my post, you can quit with the strawman


----------



## Gone (May 12, 2015)

Considering he used Mjolnir, is cracking the city in Age of Ultron really a reflection purely of Thor's physical strength? I mean does anybody really think he could have done the same thing just using his fists?


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (May 13, 2015)

Its not really a measure of anything he can do he set off a reaction


----------



## Qinglong (May 13, 2015)

EDIT: There was definitely some boring jargon going on but Vibranium shouldn't work like that

FRIDAY states he'd scatter it to bits on his own but that would still have killed millions


----------



## Velocity (May 13, 2015)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> Its not really a measure of anything he can do he set off a reaction



Actually, Thor flattened the city and there were cracks running from the centre all the way to the edge of the floating mass. The vaporisation of the island that followed was indeed thanks to the reaction, presumably due to the insane shockwaves that normally occur when Thor hits vibranium, but we can clearly see what kind of damage Thor can do if he wants.

As Quinlong says, Friday pointed out at Thor could crack the floating mass like an egg but that he couldn't vaporise it.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 13, 2015)

nightbringer said:


> *His feats in that area are much better at least *and Hulk hasn't really proven itself to be worthy of the kind of scaling required to beat that.



what thor strength feats are > hulk strength feats


----------



## Kenpachi TZ (May 13, 2015)

Ugh, can we agree to leave the Thor city thing until the Blu-Ray comes out?

Because this is basically "my word versus yours" as to how that scene played out. 

Unless one of you have an eidetic memory, proof of it and a movie ticket stub.


----------



## Velocity (May 13, 2015)

Kenpachi TZ said:


> Ugh, can we agree to leave the Thor city thing until the Blu-Ray comes out?
> 
> Because this is basically "my word versus yours" as to how that scene played out.
> 
> Unless one of you have an eidetic memory, proof of it and a movie ticket stub.



I have two cinema tickets and a watchable CAM rip.


----------



## Kenpachi TZ (May 13, 2015)

Clay said:


> I have two cinema tickets and a watchable CAM rip.



And we have a Hulkbuster. 

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## Rivers (May 13, 2015)

Clay said:


> Actually, Thor flattened the city and there were cracks running from the centre all the way to the edge of the floating mass. The vaporisation of the island that followed was indeed thanks to the reaction, presumably due to the insane shockwaves that normally occur when Thor hits vibranium, but we can clearly see what kind of damage Thor can do if he wants.
> 
> As Quinlong says, Friday pointed out at Thor could crack the floating mass like an egg but that he couldn't vaporise it.



Isnt that similar to what Thor displayed in his first movie on the Ice Giant's world?


----------



## Banhammer (May 13, 2015)

Mjolnir > Hulkbuster

Hulkbuster > Thor


----------



## Reznor (May 14, 2015)

Hulkbuster is not the ideal way for Tony to fight Thor. It was only used because evading Hulk would have been pointless - he needed to actually stop the Hulk.

Tony loses too much mobility for not enough durability. Thor will wreck him.


----------



## Reznor (May 14, 2015)

> Ugh, can we agree to leave the Thor city thing until the Blu-Ray comes out?


 So are the kids just saying Blu-ray instead of DVD these days?


----------



## Reznor (May 14, 2015)

Lol yeah, I just don't care that much bluray.
I'm not going to buy a bluray player, I'll just wait for it to become as commonplace as DVD players - everything plays DVDs now - or phased out for whatever we do next. I prob could get one for $40 now, but I still don't feel like the upgrade is enough to justify it. Real high frame rate TVs look weird to me still, and I work with AV alot lol.


----------



## Warlordgab (May 15, 2015)

For those who watched the movie; anyone recalls Tony and FRIDAY evaluating their options to stop the floating city? The final choice as Friday predicted would destroy the structure, and this choice only took in consideration the vibranium-powered machine and not Thor's hammer

So why is there nobody questioning Thor's hammer being the cause of the floating city's collapse?


----------



## Nation456 (May 16, 2015)

people are surprised because its a false statement and people are still saying it


----------



## jaqua524 (Jul 3, 2015)

New poster here!  

I was reading through this thread and found a few fallacies I would like to correct  
I know I'm bumping this, but I figured I provide some insight as someone well versed in the field of argument. 

Let me acknowledge while Thor is may favorite superhero Thanos is my favorite character, and the only character I'll openly admit a bias for. 

Anyway here we go



Warlordgab said:


> It's not enough to say Thor > Hulk given The Hulk was the one dominating most of their fight in the first film



This is simply not true, with respect. Thor actually dominated this fight, physically, whilst holding back. (he wasn't pulling punches, just limiting the frequency of his strikes for various reasons) for instance, he hits Hulk with mjolnir once, there was one point during the fight where he could have hit him with another uppercut, but instead chose to jump on his back. 

Hulk landed one punch, and two tosses (all of which thor casually shrugged off), as well as missing a punch, and having  a plane wing dodged.

Thor landed one punch, an uppercut with the hammer, and a knee to the face.  Hulk was gonna win that fight given the circumstance of how it ended (the location and size of the room), but prior to Thor jumping on Hulk's back, he was sort of making of fool of Hulk. I remember my friend right after the movie saying "ha Hulk got his ass kicked by Thor" and two others agreeing, one saying "I'm really surprised he was loosing" 

[YOUTUBE]advsN-DfY2k[/YOUTUBE]



Warlordgab said:


> I still don't buy it
> 
> The films triy to make Hulk look as the strongest of the team; "is it code green?"
> 
> ...



And you need to do a better job at providing an object argument that doesn't take feats out of context  a few others have explained the nature of this scene and argument



Rivers said:


> Physically, Thor was getting schooled by that Kursed Dark Elf.
> 
> Yet,  Hulk seems physically more superior/ferocious than that Kursed...



Are you kidding? Kurse is easily the most formidable character in the MCU short of Odin. He swatted away Mjolnir, and overpowered the hammer. Hulk's torso and one leg got turned from a punch by Thor. Thor FLEW with mjolnir at Kurse, and Kurse close-lined him. Kurse was then no selling attacks from Thor, literally no selling. 

I don't mean this in a bad way, but I don't understand how anyone can suggest that Hulk and Kurse are on the same level. Thor and Hulk are on the same tier, but Kurse is just a different monster. He could probably Take Thor and Hulk together. 
I was impressed with how strong he was. 



Kenpachi TZ said:


> Most of you are forgetting that Hulk's transformation on the Helicarrier was triggered out of self-preservation, *NOT* rage. Banner regained his calm up until Hawkeye blew up one of the Helicarrier engines, sending Banner and Widow through a glass window.
> 
> Thor was fighting Base Hulk. Where Hulk was physically stronger, but not so much to leave Thor unable to keep up. Once Hulk raged out from getting hit with Mjolnir, the next time we see the two, Hulk is mopping the room with Thor.
> 
> ...




Regarding the Hulk vs Thor fight, you are incorrect..see the first response to the first post I quoted. If we are gonna count time alone, thor spent more time dominating Hulk than Hulk was dominating Thor. As mentioned, Thor landed three blows to Hulks 1, (and two throws which Ultimately didn't do much to thor) As far as your comment "once Hulk raged out from getting hit with mjolnir, the next time we see the two, the Hulk is mopping the floor with Thor. WRONG  

Let me explain. As you know, Hulk punches Thor away. Thor summons mjolnir, and clocks hulk with it. It hurt, Hulk didn't rage out FROM it. It hurt, he shook it off, then raged. THEN he threw a plane wing at Thor, Thor dodges it, and throws mjolnir (and misses? cis?) Hulk catches it, and can't budge it. Then Thor knees Hulk in the face, staggering him back..he felt that. THEN Thor picks up Mjolnir, he has a CLEAN SHOT to Hulks face again if he wanted to take it, and start pummeling him. but he didn't, instead he jumps on his back, trying to choke him out. Hulk then jumps them up into a room that is basically the size of Hulk. Hulk picks up thor throws him to the ground, then throws him into the wall. Fight over.  It was an even fight, while Thor had at least one opportunity to land another devastating attack, and he elected not to. 
Remember those spinning hammer strikes from Thor 1? What if he hit Hulk like that instead just a regular uppercut? The regular upper cut hurt, now if it was spinning..ouch. 

The lightning argument, man too much bias here. Thor hit ironman was a small, blast of lightning that powered him up. Magic lighting. Sure, that didn't do anything. But you are assuming Thor went all out.

Tony took a mjolnir throw to the chest. Prior to that, Thor clearly didn't want to fight. In Thor one, against the frost giants (bloodlusted thor, if you will), threw mjolnir through multiple different frost giants, and that hammer went FAR. A MUCH harder throw than what he threw at iron man. If he hit Veronica hard consistently, the armor gets trashed. Keep in mind that at the end of Iron man and Thor's fight, although tired, Iron man was fine when cap intervened. Iron man made his witty comment, Thor FINALLY got angry, and backhanded Ironman HARD with the hammer, sending Stark FLYING. Stark struggled to get to his feat after that, THAT coupled with Thor ripping off the face mask effortlessly at the end of the movie is more than enough evidence to support the stance that Thor was physically holding himself back significantly, even against a powered up Iron man.

In addition, the lightning. What about the lightning that charged the hammer strike to the point where it obliterated a city sized landscape in Jotenheim? What about the lightning that blew up two different chitauri whales?  Thor's lighting attack on tony was SO weak compared to his other lightning feats.

Thor is two versatile and powerful to lose to Hulkbuster. Without mjolnir, he goes down. But as long as he's flying, shooting lighting, bull rushing Iron man with the hammer, and striking the armor with the hammer, Hulkbuster is gonna get torn apart. 

Hulk vs Thor is a better fight. Thor wins this one with effort


----------



## Weather (Jul 3, 2015)

Dat necro.


----------



## Kenpachi TZ (Jul 3, 2015)

Not really. This thread got put on pause until AoU hits Bluray/interwebs, so we can prove how much of that city-turned-meteor busting was by Thor's power.


----------

